# How do I get automation curves to look like this?



## Jacob Fanto (May 31, 2020)




----------



## BassClef (May 31, 2020)

Those jagged (as apposed to straight line) automations are usually created with mod wheels or sliders, but can also be drawn with your DAWs draw tool.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 31, 2020)

Pencil tool in Logic.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 31, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Pencil tool in Logic.


So just draw it in via the automation panel for the desired CC#?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 31, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So just draw it in via the automation panel for the desired CC#?


Yep!


----------



## RyanBarryMusic (Jun 1, 2020)

You can just pencil those in, you can get a lot more control however using a mod wheel as it gives that sort of natural ramping up motion to the sound in a bit of a smoother way. Either way, good results can be achieved with both. Have fun friend!


----------

